# Game 9: Suns at Spurs - Match-up Challenge Thread



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

*Match-up of the Night*


*Leandro Barbosa* versus *Manu Ginobili*​
<table border=2 align=center>
<tr align=center><td>Player
<td>Points
<td>Rebounds
<td>Assists
<td>Steals
<td>Blocks
<tr align=center><td>








<td>*15.6*
<td>*3.6*
<td>*2.6*
<td>*.57*
<td>*.29*
<tr align=center><td>








<td>*14.8*
<td>*4.7*
<td>*3.0*
<td>*1.78*
<td>*.33*
</table>

*Leandro Barbosa's stats do not yet reflect Friday's game​
*Make your predictions!​*
Suns Match-up Challenge Rules and Results

Note: Be sure to make your predictions in this format: 
*Points - Rebounds - Assists - Steals - Blocks*​


Examples of what you are predicting:

1) Who wins and final score. 
EXAMPLE: Suns 98-Grizzlies 89

2) Points, rebounds, assists, steals and blocks for each match-up player of the night.
EXAMPLE: Steve Nash: 15, 3, 11, 1, 0 - Damon Stoudamire: 12, 2, 6, 2, 0

Any questions, send a PM to Zei_Zao_LS.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

Spurs 106, Suns 92
Leandro Barbosa: 21, 3, 4, 2, 0 - Manu Ginobili: 24, 4, 4, 3, 0


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Suns - 100, Spurs - 113

Barbosa - 20 points, 2 assists, 5 boards, 2 steals, 0 blocks
Barkley's love-child - 17 points, 3 assists, 4 boards, 3 steals, 0 blocks


----------



## rdm2 (Sep 17, 2005)

Spurs 90, Suns 81

Barbosa 18points, 6 assists, 2 steals, 0 blocks (I expect them to clamp down on nash making barbosa make plays)

Ginobili - 26 points, 4 assists, 3 steals, 1 blocks (a whirling dervish out there against us, every time)


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Spurs 108 Suns 94

Leandro Barbosa- 19, 3, 4, 1, 0
Manu Ginobli- 23, 5, 3, 2, 0


----------



## bbfan (Oct 8, 2005)

Spurs 110, Suns 97

Barbosa 15 p, 6 a, 2 s, 0 b. 

Ginobili - 15 p, 3 a, 2 s, 0 b.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Suns 95 - Spurs 92 (I can dream, can't I?)

LB 14pt 3a 1s 0b

Ginobili 17 4 2 0b


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Spurs 105
Suns 88

Barbosa - 13 points, 3 assists, 2 boards,1 steals, 0 blocks
Ginoblu- 18 points, 2 assists, 5 boards, 2 steals, 0 blocks




question. Doesn't Bell start over Barbosa at the 2? Then this match up may not happen much.

Ginobli said to his agent, that he let the one guy who guards him tough sign with the Suns. He and Bell share the same agent. Don't you think that would be the match up?


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

dissonance19 said:


> Spurs 105
> Suns 88
> 
> Barbosa - 13 points, 3 assists, 2 boards,1 steals, 0 blocks
> ...


Technically, Leandro starts at the 2 spot. It's just that Raja bell is generally responsible for guarding the 2 spot if the player at the 2 is better offensively than the 3. They switch match-ups a bunch, but Leandro is the 2, Raja the 3. 
<hr>
Predictions are closed!


----------

